# who has the right of way??



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2010)

If u r in a parking lot & u r backing out of a parking spcae who has the right of way? the vehicle backing out or the vehicle driving in the parking lot? is there a right of way or is it just courteous for the car driving in the parking lot to stop? just curious!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 29, 2010)

just curious or have a little accident in the parking lot and looking for free legal advice????


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 29, 2010)

The person driving through the parking lot. The person backing out must yield to the cars driving by.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 29, 2010)

If your post is shorter than your signature, it's not eligible for free legal advice on AZ.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 29, 2010)

I _hear_ ya' BB...with height of SUVs, even in one..backing out can get exciting, but...legally, my $.01 guess would be "depending on distance and speed"...of traveling vehicle, as they ARE supposed to stop as the vehicle IN FRONT has the right of way, but it is dependent on distance.  Speed of traveling vehicle would also be key..   Not intended to give any HELP, just my $.01.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> just curious or have a little accident in the parking lot and looking for free legal advice????



IM just curious....i think i know 98% of the rules but something always slips by....common sense should prevail....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2010)

bigbog said:


> I _hear_ ya' BB...with height of SUVs, even in one..backing out can get exciting, but...legally, my $.01 guess would be "depending on distance and speed"...of traveling vehicle, as they ARE supposed to stop as the vehicle IN FRONT has the right of way, but it is dependent on distance.  Speed of traveling vehicle would also be key..   Not intended to give any HELP, just my $.01.



i agree....distance & speed....here where i am everyone is flying thru the parking lots in suvS, benz, bmw, trucks etc....you would think that courtesy & common sense would work but it doesnt....how about making a turn off of the road u r on & the vehicle behind u rides up ur ass & is blowing the horn?? lockup or ignore?? this has to be one of the rudest human behaviors on earth!! how about u r driving over the speed limit & the car behind u is honking because they want u to go faster?? automatic lockup??:angry::angry::-x:-x


----------



## WWF-VT (Jul 29, 2010)

The person down the ski trail from you has the right of way. Especially if that person is not looking at you, the safest bet is not to ski near him or her. When overtaking a slower skier or snowboarder, leave as much room as reasonably possible and warn that person of your presence (for example say, “On your left”) before you pass.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jul 29, 2010)

A starboard tack boat has right of way over a port tack boat.  When boats are on the same tack and overlapped, a windward boat shall keep clear of a leeward boat.  When boats are on the same tack and not overlapped, a boat clear astern shall keep clear of a boat clear ahead.

Like BB said, "Common sense should prevail."


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 29, 2010)

*you're serious...right?..*



Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> If u r in a parking lot & u r backing out of a parking spcae who has the right of way? the vehicle backing out or the vehicle driving in the parking lot? is there a right of way or is it just courteous for the car driving in the parking lot to stop? just curious!!



you've been driving thirty five (?) years?....and have to ask such a BASIC , no brainer of a question?...are you THAT bored sitting around your beloved hood?..third day in drivers ed , fer chrissake....even those charged with DWO  ( driving while Oriental) know THIS one....:roll:


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 29, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> who has the right of way?



da guy wit da biggest car :smash:


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 29, 2010)

*wow...*



WakeboardMom said:


> A starboard tack boat has right of way over a port tack boat.  When boats are on the same tack and overlapped, a windward boat shall keep clear of a leeward boat.  When boats are on the same tack and not overlapped, a boat clear astern shall keep clear of a boat clear ahead.
> 
> Like BB said, "Common sense should prevail."



this takes me back to my prep school daze....( a maritime academy)....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> you've been driving thirty five (?) years?....and have to ask such a BASIC , no brainer of a question?...are you THAT bored sitting around your beloved hood?..third day in drivers ed , fer chrissake....even those charged with DWO  ( driving while Oriental) know THIS one....:roll:



ur half to 3/4 of the way backing out of a parking spot when an approaching vehicle is going in excessive speed toward ur vehicle....reverse & go back into the parking spot or complete backing out? me, i back out!! if horn goes off....im out of the vehicle & if i dont like what i hear i dial 911 indicating there is an individual threatening me with a gun!!


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 29, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> ur half to 3/4 of the way backing out of a parking spot when an approaching vehicle is going in excessive speed toward ur vehicle....reverse & go back into the parking spot or complete backing out? me, i back out!! if horn goes off....im out of the vehicle & if i dont like what i hear i dial 911 indicating there is an individual threatening me with a gun!!



and YOU get arrested. Period. EITHER for aggravated assault ( the product of your JUMPING out of the car....and uttering the inevitable threats ) , OR....police find NO weapon , and you are charged with ...ta da...LYING TO THE POLICE....not that this isnt your usual modis operandi...


----------



## dmc (Jul 29, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> The person down the ski trail from you has the right of way.



Unless that person is entering or starting out on the trail and doesn't look up..  then it's fair game..



> Whenever starting downhill or merging into a trail, look uphill and yield to others.



http://skiing.about.com/od/safetyforskiers/a/skicode.htm


----------



## dmc (Jul 29, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> .even those charged with DWO  ( driving while Oriental) know THIS one....:roll:



Dude!!! Oriental????   
Come on.... show some respect...

It's DWA(Driving while asian)...


----------



## dmc (Jul 29, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> while NOTHING could be further from the truth?...but I'd MUCH rather be hated than to be a laughing stock to the masses...but to each their own...



I'm both with the older KZone crew...  Hated and laughed at... haha...


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jul 29, 2010)

So...I just got back from the grocery store...

There was a guy backing out of a parking space, and a guy with a shopping cart was directly behind the car.  Who has the right of way?


----------



## billski (Jul 29, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> The person driving through the parking lot. The person backing out must yield to the cars driving by.


then again, James Bond's Aston Martin, replete with machine guns would be useful







Another handy accessory


----------



## billski (Jul 29, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> So...I just got back from the grocery store...
> 
> There was a guy backing out of a parking space, and a guy with a shopping cart was directly behind the car.  Who has the right of way?


  The one with a rifle.  :-?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 29, 2010)

Who has the right of way?  The vehicle with more dents.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 30, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> A starboard tack boat has right of way over a port tack boat.  When boats are on the same tack and overlapped, a windward boat shall keep clear of a leeward boat.  When boats are on the same tack and not overlapped, a boat clear astern shall keep clear of a boat clear ahead.
> 
> Like BB said, "Common sense should prevail."



I've seen a lot of damaged fiberglass in my day from racers playing chicken with those rules.   If somebody is overtaking you on an upwind leg, the normal defensive manuver is to tack into them.  I'm not sure what the insurance company thinks when you file the claim.   "I had the right of way" doesn't carry much weight when you intentionally tacked into another boat and hit it.

A week ago, I had some 300 pound lard-butt woman pounding on my window at the fish market.   I was in the VW parked between two massive SUVs.   I couldn't see shit.   I crept back out of the parking spot completely blind.   This jiggling tub of lard starts pounding on my window shouting "you almost hit me".   WFT!   Why are you walking into a car that is totally blind creaping out of a parking spot?


----------



## Geoff (Jul 30, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'm both with the older KZone crew...  Hated and laughed at... haha...



Political squabbles with Shortski doesn't count as hated.   He's the real life Boston equivalent of Joe Pesci's Vinny Gambini in "My Cousin Vinny".  Arguing is his life.


Bill: You have to see the Gambinis in action. I mean, these people, they love to argue. I mean, they live to argue. 
Stan: My parents argue too, it doesn't make them good lawyers. 
Bill: Stan, I've seen your parents argue. Trust me, they're amateurs.


----------



## dmc (Jul 30, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Political squabbles with Shortski doesn't count as hated.   He's the real life Boston equivalent of Joe Pesci's Vinny Gambini in "My Cousin Vinny".  Arguing is his life.
> 
> 
> Bill: You have to see the Gambinis in action. I mean, these people, they love to argue. I mean, they live to argue.
> ...



haha... good one..

I like GSmashed...


----------



## dmc (Jul 30, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Who has the right of way?  The vehicle with more dents.



NY plates get the right of way... always...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 30, 2010)

dmc said:


> NY plates get the right of way... always...



Yeah-------------- 'specially them dented up new retro fugly ones


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2010)

If you drive one of these







you ALWAYS have the right of way!


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 30, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> A starboard tack boat has right of way over a port tack boat.  When boats are on the same tack and overlapped, a windward boat shall keep clear of a leeward boat.  When boats are on the same tack and not overlapped, a boat clear astern shall keep clear of a boat clear ahead.
> 
> Like BB said, "Common sense should prevail."





I always thought the bigger boat had the ROW.  Boats with Sails do to.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 30, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> I always thought the bigger boat had the ROW.  Boats with Sails do to.



It's not so much bigger boat as ability to manuver.   A tug boat with a barge on a cable behind it has the right of way over just about anything short of a supertanker.

A boat with sails doesn't have the right of way over a ship.   The ship might see you and change course.   It might not.

...and a news flash to all the newbie kayak people....  A kayak in a tight channel does not have the right of way over a larger vessel that has nowhere else to go.   I've seen self-rightous morons in kayaks screaming about right of way at yachts that draw 8 feet of water.   If you're at the helm, you have no choice but to hold your course and run them over if they refuse to get out of the way.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 30, 2010)

Geoff said:


> It's not so much bigger boat as ability to manuver.   A tug boat with a barge on a cable behind it has the right of way over just about anything short of a supertanker.
> 
> A boat with sails doesn't have the right of way over a ship.   The ship might see you and change course.   It might not.
> 
> ...and a news flash to all the newbie kayak people....  A kayak in a tight channel does not have the right of way over a larger vessel that has nowhere else to go.   I've seen self-rightous morons in kayaks screaming about right of way at yachts that draw 8 feet of water.   If you're at the helm, you have no choice but to hold your course and run them over if they refuse to get out of the way.



On light wind days I yell at kayakers who don't give way as they pass me. Boat rule of thumb- more maneuverable gives way.

In the parking lot, the car backing out gives way. Common courtesy suggests that you let someone back out if you can.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jul 30, 2010)

Geoff said:


> It's not so much bigger boat as ability to manuver.   A tug boat with a barge on a cable behind it has the right of way over just about anything short of a supertanker.
> 
> A boat with sails doesn't have the right of way over a ship.   The ship might see you and change course.   It might not.
> 
> ...and a news flash to all the newbie kayak people....  A kayak in a tight channel does not have the right of way over a larger vessel that has nowhere else to go.   I've seen self-rightous morons in kayaks screaming about right of way at yachts that draw 8 feet of water.   If you're at the helm, you have no choice but to hold your course and run them over if they refuse to get out of the way.



"Ability to maneuver" is key.  I always give way to a tanker.  ; - )



ctenidae said:


> On light wind days I yell at kayakers who don't give way as they pass me. Boat rule of thumb- more maneuverable gives way.
> 
> In the parking lot, the car backing out gives way. Common courtesy suggests that you let someone back out if you can.




Ahhh...courtesy...a lost art.


----------



## NYDrew (Jul 30, 2010)

in NY, the car passing through the lot has ROW until the car backing out has completely exited the parking stall.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 31, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> in NY, the car passing through the lot has ROW until the car backing out has completely exited the parking stall.



so i am in the right of way....most times when pulling out of a parking stall u can't see the vehicles in the parking lot until ur half way out of the parking stall....here on long island if u back out of a parking stall most of the the time some scumbag will come flying up behind u & blast the horn on ya....which is what happened the other day....i then got out of my vehicle cursed the crap out of the male & female in a suv the guy kept screaming & i spit 5-10x in the face of the male & female neither idiot would get out of the vehicle....they r lucky as both would have been arrested & or i would have snapped both of their necks....im the nicest human being on earth until u $uck with me:evil::evil:


----------



## NYDrew (Jul 31, 2010)

Actually, you are quite lucky the police never came.  If they were en-route through your area while you were still backing out...they had the right of way.  As far as exiting your vehicle, that is illegal in NY, it is definitely punishable by jail time, perhaps a felony.  Spitting on someone who refuses to engage you in "road rage" is just deplorable human behavior.  I grew up on Long Island...you really give us a bad rap.  Snapping necks...I doubt it but would pay to see you try.

Three things...please do not manipulate my posts to accommodate justifying your uncivilized encounters, please stop giving down state NYers a bad rap and please stop advertising that your Jewish.  I'm just so completely nauseated I have so much in common with you.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 1, 2010)

:grin::grin:

Posted: Saturday, 31 July 2010 3:30PM

NYPD Officers Accused of Perjury


NEW YORK (AP)  -- Two Brooklyn police officers are accused of trumping up allegations against a man they thought was a black-market cigarette dealer, but who was actually an undercover Internal Affairs agent.

Sgt. Raymond Stukes and officer Hector Tirado pleaded not guilty Friday to perjury charges.

Police say the two ran into trouble when they unknowingly stumbled across a sting being conducted by the Internal Affairs division.

Unaware of what was taking place, they arrested an agent posing as a cigarette dealer and filed arrest reports claiming he tried to sell bootleg smokes to two people.

But prosecutors say the reports were partly fabricated, and didn't match events captured in an Internal Affairs video.

Stukes and Tirado are free pending trial.

Their lawyers declined to comment.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 1, 2010)

*heres another one....*

same parking lot....2 senior citizens backing out of a handicap parking stall....they are half way out of the parking stall when some bitch in an audi comes flying up behind blasting the horn yelling at them & making nasty faces....the senior driver stopped & let the bitch drive by....if that was me i would have clamed in the bitch's face....if she responded to getting clamed on i would have dialed 911 indicating a woman is trying to rob me in the parking lot....courtesy?? not where i live....


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 1, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> .if that was me i would have clamed in the bitch's face....if she responded to getting clamed on i would have dialed 911 indicating a woman is trying to rob me in the parking lot....courtesy?? not where i live....



I have no idea what "clamed in the face" is, but you calling the cops and making false claims to get quicker responce and will get you arrested.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 1, 2010)

I've been gone for a few years, come back and you got this scumbag haunting the forums.  Seriously, how has he not been booted off these forums yet.  Has anyone skied with him, is he this big of a tool in person?

Oh, and dirtbag, with these stories, you are no better then the dishonest cops you complain about.  Please go back to your beloved ghetto and get shot so you can be with your beloved family and we don't have to hear about it anymore.  I'm sure I'm not the only one who beloves that beloved idea.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 2, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have no idea what "clamed in the face" is, but you calling the cops and making false claims to get quicker responce and will get you arrested.



not where i live....if u know the local PD u get what u want....especially when ur family has been in the community since the late 1890s lol....in the late 1950s when my beloved village was going thru a brutal change they bought a big chunk of land that became the __________________________________!!!!:smash::smash::grin::grin:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 2, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> not where i live....if u know the local PD u get what u want....especially when ur family has been in the community since the late 1890s lol....in the late 1950s when my beloved village was going thru a brutal change they bought a big chunk of land that became the __________________________________!!!!:smash::smash::grin::grin:



To bad your story doesnt match your novel in your sig.  Your beloved village called and wants there idiot back.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 3, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> To bad your story doesnt match your novel in your sig.  Your beloved village called and wants there idiot back.



LOL! 1890, 1918....who needs beloved details!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> LOL! 1890, 1918....who needs beloved details!



u live in ct & ski at mt snow? lol:grin:


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 3, 2010)

you ski at killington...its like going to walmart for skiing.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 3, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> you ski at killington...its like going to walmart for skiing.



really?


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 3, 2010)

Phantom...are you disagreeing with me...don't even try that, I'm going to clam all over you.  Even if your agreeing with me, I'm gonna clam you so hard that the oysters will clam shut.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> really?



Opinions vary on what's / where's better.

I think NYdrew is more pointing out that it's pretty lame of BB to make fun of Glenn for where he's from and where he chooses to ski.

Being from Long Island and skiing at Killington doesn't make BB any better than Glenn being from CT and choosing to ski at Mt. Snow.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Opinions vary on what's / where's better.
> 
> I think NYdrew is more pointing out that it's pretty lame of BB to make fun of Glenn for where he's from and where he chooses to ski.
> 
> Being from Long Island and skiing at Killington doesn't make BB any better than Glenn being from CT and choosing to ski at Mt. Snow.



What if you're from New Jersey and you ski at Killington? Is that acceptable?


----------



## billski (Aug 3, 2010)

Why does this thread feel like drive down an Iraqi road?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> What if you're from New Jersey and you ski at Killington? Is that acceptable?



all good is far as I'm concerned.  As long as you're happy where you are and having fun.  :beer:

You couldn't pay me to live in NJ and I've had offers, same for Long Island.  Doesn't mean I don't appreciate people that love living there.  Killington is far from my favorite mountain, but again if people love it, good for them.

Don't have much use for home town/mountain rivalries outside sports competition


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 3, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> you ski at killington...its like going to walmart for skiing.



r u 1 of these guys that when u meet someone from the internet u r very quiet & sheepish?? id guess ur in ur 20s?? every been to morrisville, vt??:grin::grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2010)

.........and the judgmental attitude continues


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> all good is far as I'm concerned.  As long as you're happy where you are and having fun.  :beer:
> 
> You couldn't pay me to live in NJ and I've had offers, same for Long Island.  Doesn't mean I don't appreciate people that love living there.  Killington is far from my favorite mountain, but again if people love it, good for them.
> 
> Don't have much use for home town/mountain rivalries outside sports competition



if u didnt grow up in the ny metro area u dont wanna live here:lol::lol:


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Opinions vary on what's / where's better.
> 
> I think NYdrew is more pointing out that it's pretty lame of BB to make fun of Glenn for where he's from and where he chooses to ski.
> 
> Being from Long Island and skiing at Killington doesn't make BB any better than Glenn being from CT and choosing to ski at Mt. Snow.



I like Bradford.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> all good is far as I'm concerned.  As long as you're happy where you are and having fun.  :beer:
> 
> You couldn't pay me to live in NJ and I've had offers, same for Long Island.  Doesn't mean I don't appreciate people that love living there.  Killington is far from my favorite mountain, but again if people love it, good for them.
> 
> Don't have much use for home town/mountain rivalries outside sports competition



Yuz be hatin on Jersey yo why?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> Yuz be hatin on Jersey yo why?



definitely not.  some of my very best friends are from there.

just not my cup of tea. Happy right where I am in coastal nude hamster.

If I were to live down that way it would be in Manhattan and my financing / schedule would need to allow for Jet Blue fights to Burlington whenever I chose.  In other words, not gonna happen in this lifetime.  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Aug 3, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> u live in ct & ski at mt snow? lol:grin:



Yep! But I'm one of only a few people from CT who do that....not many people from NY or NJ in SoVT either....


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> definitely not.  some of my very best friends are from there.
> 
> just not my cup of tea. Happy right where I am in coastal nude hamster.
> 
> If I were to live down that way it would be in Manhattan and my financing / schedule would need to allow for Jet Blue fights to Burlington whenever I chose.  In other words, not gonna happen in this lifetime.  :lol:


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> definitely not.  _some of my very best friends are from there_.



Is there any irony in this statement?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 3, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Is there any irony in this statement?



Thought the same thing. "I'm not a racist. Some of my best friends are black." Too funny.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2010)

If you want to read it that way, go for it.  All I'm saying is while I haven't enjoyed the parts of NJ that I've been exposed to, I don't fault people for loving it and calling it home.  Many of my good friends do.

I've got very good friends who live in Dorchester, MA.  Couldn't pay me to live there either.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> If you want to read it that way, go for it.  All I'm saying is while I haven't enjoyed the parts of NJ that I've been exposed to, I don't fault people for loving it and calling it home.  Many of my good friends do.
> 
> I've got very good friends who live in Dorchester, MA.  Couldn't pay me to live there either.



I understand your sentiment. Half of my family is from New Jersey and half is from Connecticut. No way would I live in either place! I still love and respect my family just the same. I just choose to live elsewhere.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 3, 2010)

*beloved long beach island....*

:razz:





deadheadskier said:


> If you want to read it that way, go for it.  All I'm saying is while I haven't enjoyed the parts of NJ that I've been exposed to, I don't fault people for loving it and calling it home.  Many of my good friends do.
> 
> I've got very good friends who live in Dorchester, MA.  Couldn't pay me to live there either.



ive never been there but a guy i know from prime who lives in babylon goes to lbi every weekend during the season....he loves it....he has described to me several times a very very nice environment with great folks....sort of like k & trl for me:razz::razz:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 3, 2010)

*unreal....*

its a lazy summer day & i was done with all my crap for work by 12-1....i head to riteaid to get some stuff i need....i then go for my beloved iced dark coffee at dd....as im backing out of my parking stall, at least half way out, i see a black car that then honks me....i continue to back up all the way to the persons front bumper....thank goodness for all concerned that their horn did not go off again:angry::angry::lol::lol:


----------



## billski (Aug 3, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> its a lazy summer day & i was done with all my crap for work by 12-1....i head to riteaid to get some stuff i need....i then go for my beloved iced dark coffee at dd....as im backing out of my parking stall, at least half way out, i see a black car that then honks me....i continue to back up all the way to the persons front bumper....thank goodness for all concerned that their horn did not go off again:angry::angry::lol::lol:


A commentator recently observed that US society has lost any sense of compassion.
BTW, what do those photos have to do with your remarks?


----------



## Glenn (Aug 3, 2010)

billski said:


> BTW, what do those photos have to do with your remarks?



x2.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 3, 2010)

billski said:


> A commentator recently observed that US society has lost any sense of compassion.
> BTW, what do those photos have to do with your remarks?



the person backing out or the person honking horn? where is that beautiful smile of urs billy? i miss ur calming & friendly smile in this "i want it now get out of my way world" lol


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm thinking that it's just about time for BBB to have the dossage of his medications upped just a bit


----------



## billski (Aug 3, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> the person backing out or the person honking horn? where is that beautiful smile of urs billy? i miss ur calming & friendly smile in this "i want it now get out of my way world" lol



Let me try this in English,

What do those photos have to do with your remarks?


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 3, 2010)

It doesn't matter where your from or where you ski.  If your not from my beloved Flushing, Queens and moved out to my beloved Massapequa later to my beloved Vermont and ski at my beloved Jay Peak....I'm just going to be forced to slam on my brakes and tell the cops that you tried to sodomize me with a coffee maker after rear ending my car.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 3, 2010)

I found this random picture on my hard drive and posted it because that is what I do to divert attention when people start reminding me how miserable I am.   My brothers sisters nephews cousins former roomate...from the gym told me to....F the police!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billski (Aug 3, 2010)

NYDrew, YOU ARE ON A ROLL.  MORE! MORE! MORE!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> its a lazy summer day & i was done with all my crap for work by 12-1....i head to riteaid to get some stuff i need....i then go for my beloved iced dark coffee at dd....as im backing out of my parking stall, at least half way out, i see a black car that then honks me....i continue to back up all the way to the persons front bumper....thank goodness for all concerned that their horn did not go off again:angry::angry::lol::lol:



At this point, who has the right of way is not of concern.

Does it really matter that much for you to wait for that car to go by and then pull out?  If matters that much to the other driver to not let you out, than he's a jerk, let it go.  

If you let something so petty get to you that bad that results to such levels of road rage, then you really need to re-evaluate what's important in your life.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 3, 2010)

billski said:


> A commentator recently observed that US society has lost any sense of compassion.
> BTW, what do those photos have to do with your remarks?



billski-

I think he may be looking back to a quieter, simpler time with his photos of the old days. 

BTW- what is up with the Lexington Conservation area? I know its loud, but are the trails maintained at all?


----------



## Glenn (Aug 3, 2010)

NYDrew...love the sig! 



> but she did belove to eat poop



LMAO!

I'm starting to wonder...maybe we should start a "BB" Signature Contest....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> At this point, who has the right of way is not of concern.
> 
> Does it really matter that much for you to wait for that car to go by and then pull out?  If matters that much to the other driver to not let you out, than he's a jerk, let it go.
> 
> If you let something so petty get to you that bad that results to such levels of road rage, then you really need to re-evaluate what's important in your life.



ive evaluated all right & ill stick with the 151 mohitos if u dont mind lol:smash::smash:


----------



## Glenn (Aug 4, 2010)

i didn't have any mohitos...i only ride sober. sometimes i eat though...i get hungry one trails. its work to muscle around a big atv. i neded some help getting unstuck. it was deep. :uzi::evil:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 4, 2010)

My cat's breath smells like cat food.
Only, I don't have a cat.
So, that's a little weird.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 4, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> My cat's breath smells like cat food.
> Only, I don't have a cat.
> So, that's a little weird.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 4, 2010)

*heres another one....*

im backing out of a parking stall at my local DD on e main st after the gym....im out of that stall & in what would be the parking lot....in comes some broad with an old benz & pulls directly in front of me on the wrong side of the parking lot....she gives me a dirty look & mumbles something....i was too tired & hot to bother with another idiot in huntington....


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> im backing out of a parking stall at my local DD on e main st after the gym....im out of that stall & in what would be the parking lot....in comes some broad with an old benz & pulls directly in front of me on the wrong side of the parking lot....she gives me a dirty look & mumbles something....i was too tired & hot to bother with another idiot in huntington....




Is that like a bathroom stall?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 4, 2010)

My car stalled last night.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 4, 2010)

Yo, that happened to me at my beloved Dairy Barn I sailfished my self out of my car, walked up to their window and clammed all over the 90 year old man and his 4 year old great-granddaughter.  Then I donkey punched his wife and raped the girls pet guinea pig.

They got out lucky.  If I wasn't feeling so generous that day, I would have called my friend Maurice from the gym.  He's a Jr. Detective with the safety patrol and I would have had them all arrested for gangraping me with the rear-left brake rotor belonging to the car owned by the beloved principal of the BOCES school accross the street.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 4, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> Yo, that happened to me at my beloved Dairy Barn I sailfished my self out of my car, walked up to their window and clammed all over the 90 year old man and his 4 year old great-granddaughter.  Then I donkey punched his wife and raped the girls pet guinea pig.
> 
> They got out lucky.  If I wasn't feeling so generous that day, I would have called my friend Maurice from the gym.  He's a Jr. Detective with the safety patrol and I would have had them all arrested for gangraping me with the rear-left brake rotor belonging to the car owned by the beloved principal of the BOCES school accross the street.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 4, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Is that like a bathroom stall?



if u lived in the environment that i live in u would think & act very differently....one suv after the other tailgating, fighting each other for parking spots in gym parking lot & at stores, cat fights in gym parking lot over parking spaces, mean nasty people with no manners....the only way to combat that type of behavior is to take it up a notch to see who really wants to dance....in todays world we dance in a court room with the best legal counsel u can afford!!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 4, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> My car stalled last night.



junie have any baby pics of u? as u can see in the pics the Chosen One has kept it together for almost 51 years....rack that!!:smile::smile:


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> Yo, that happened to me at my beloved Dairy Barn I sailfished my self out of my car, walked up to their window and clammed all over the 90 year old man and his 4 year old great-granddaughter.  Then I donkey punched his wife and raped the girls pet guinea pig.
> 
> They got out lucky.  If I wasn't feeling so generous that day, I would have called my friend Maurice from the gym.  He's a Jr. Detective with the safety patrol and I would have had them all arrested for gangraping me with the rear-left brake rotor belonging to the car owned by the beloved principal of the BOCES school accross the street.



I just _hate_ when that happens.
:angry:


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2010)

legalskier said:


> I just _hate_ when that happens.
> :angry:


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 4, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> if u lived in the environment that i live in u would think & act very differently....one suv after the other tailgating, fighting each other for parking spots in gym parking lot & at stores, cat fights in gym parking lot over parking spaces, mean nasty people with no manners....the only way to combat that type of behavior is to take it up a notch to see who really wants to dance....in todays world we dance in a court room with the best legal counsel u can afford!!





Gino = TCO


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2010)

It was always my understanding that Llama had right of way in Dairy Queen parking lots.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 4, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> if u lived in the environment that i live in u would think & act very differently....one suv after the other tailgating, fighting each other for parking spots in gym parking lot & at stores, cat fights in gym parking lot over parking spaces, mean nasty people with no manners....the only way to combat that type of behavior is to take it up a notch to see who really wants to dance....in todays world we dance in a court room with the best legal counsel u can afford!!




I grew up in the same area as you.  From my beloved Flushing to being part of the working poor in my beloved Massapequa and Bellmore.  I moved away because of morons like you.  Now I only have to deal with it during leaf and ski season.  It wasn't the driving or the attitude...that is what makes New York so great, in an instant we can go from that to great acts of kindness (See 9/11 and the thousands of evil emergency workers toiling to save lives with no regard for their own).  You are not part of that group...sorry, true New Yorkers don't manipulate the legal system and abuse 911 to get over on the very people they just spit on.  

Keep living in the past buddy.  You missed a lot of great things like the steam engine and abolition.  The one thing I wish you really were able to see was an AlpineZone without you.  You think that suddenly changing your tone to being such a nice guy is going to change any opinions, hell no, your even worse now, you went from a jerk to a jerk that pretends he isn't; and for the record you can never come back once you pretend to be what your not.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 4, 2010)

oops, forgot the picture.  Just call me McBelovin.....


----------



## Glenn (Aug 4, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> im backing out of a parking stall at my local DD on e main st after the gym....im out of that stall & in what would be the parking lot....in comes some broad with an old benz & pulls directly in front of me on the wrong side of the parking lot....she gives me a dirty look & mumbles something....i was too tired & hot to bother with another idiot in huntington....



onetime i pinched a loaf in a stall. have you ever had your camry stall on you...? :angry::angry::angry:it can take for-evor for a truck to come rescue you. my cell phone comes in hadny when calling the aaa. my member card is scuffed up. 








:smash::uzi::flag::grin::-D:bli n k:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 4, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> I grew up in the same area as you.  From my beloved Flushing to being part of the working poor in my beloved Massapequa and Bellmore.  I moved away because of morons like you.  Now I only have to deal with it during leaf and ski season.  It wasn't the driving or the attitude...that is what makes New York so great, in an instant we can go from that to great acts of kindness (See 9/11 and the thousands of evil emergency workers toiling to save lives with no regard for their own).  You are not part of that group...sorry, true New Yorkers don't manipulate the legal system and abuse 911 to get over on the very people they just spit on.
> 
> Keep living in the past buddy.  You missed a lot of great things like the steam engine and abolition.  The one thing I wish you really were able to see was an AlpineZone without you.  You think that suddenly changing your tone to being such a nice guy is going to change any opinions, hell no, your even worse now, you went from a jerk to a jerk that pretends he isn't; and for the record you can never come back once you pretend to be what your not.



Thriving in the workplace with attention deficit hyperactivity disorder is challenging. Although ADHD sufferers are often intelligent and creative individuals, they may have a difficult time prioritizing and shifting between tasks -- key skills in the workplace. The scenario of going to an office and sitting in front of a computer all day -- the way many of us work -- can be difficult for someone with ADHD who has boundless energy and has trouble sitting in one place for too long. It may result in troublesome mistakes, strained relationships with co-workers and sometimes even dismissal from a job.

But there is a way to make ADHD work for you, and once you know certain strategies, you can succeed and flourish in your chosen field. Dr. Donald Haupt, co-author of "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Adult ADHD," explains that the main brain defect in ADHD is an undersupply of the neurotransmitter dopamine in an area of the brain called the prefrontal cortex. This area controls executive functioning, which is what we all use in starting, stopping and prioritizing what we do all day.

"It's not so much a deficit of attention as it is a lack of control of attention," says Haupt. People with this condition are often easily distracted from the task at hand or, conversely, may not be able to shift their attention from one thing to the task that needs their focus. 

If you have ADHD, read on for helpful strategies that you could implement in the workplace:

Realize that a desk job in an office might not be the best environment for you. You would probably do better at a job that allows you to take on different types of work in a variety of settings. For instance, you might thrive as a mail carrier or a real estate agent. In general, people with ADHD do well in creative jobs or as entrepreneurs, says Haupt, "as long as you have a business partner who likes to keep the books, dot the i's and cross the t's."

Once you're in the job, create structure for yourself. Since ADHD sufferers can be prone to forgetfulness, it's essential to set up deadline or meeting reminders. This could be in the form of a visual planner at your desk or an alarm on a PDA. Find a tool that works for you. With projects, break things down into smaller, manageable chunks. This will help you from feeling frustrated and overwhelmed. Acknowledge your ADHD and your shortened attention span. Take breaks throughout the day and be patient with yourself.

You may choose to ask for accommodations at work, such as permission to record meetings so you'll have a record of important information you might otherwise forget, a flexible work schedule that would not restrict you to eight hours a day behind a desk or even the ability to delegate detailed administrative tasks of your job to someone else.

Here are some other daily tips from Haupt that you might want to implement: 

• Use a headset on your phone, so you can move around during calls. This will help to release energy if hyperactivity is one of your symptoms.
• Take notes during meetings. This will help you stay focused and give you something to do if you are having a hard time sitting still for long periods.
• Set your cell phone to vibrate at intervals and use it as a reminder to stay on task.
• If someone interrupts you while you're working, write down what you were working on so you can get right back into it once the interruption is over.
• Complete boring tasks first.
• Team up with a coworker who is good at organization and planning.
• Don't rush big work decisions such as taking on a new project. Schedule in time to consider them carefully. 
• Plan to be early for work each day and for all appointments.

"Train yourself to double-check your work, keep to a time schedule and get the boring stuff done," says Haupt. "Emphasize your spontaneous nature and your willingness to entertain new ideas and approaches. Take advantage of your natural love of interacting with a variety of people, your energy and your ability to produce quickly, and you'll be successful."


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.aolhealth.com/condition-center/adhd/thrive-at-work-with-adhd

Good God, man. Seek help.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> But there is a way to make ADHD work for you, and once you know certain strategies, you can succeed and flourish




ADHD....isn't that a trail at Killington?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 4, 2010)

legalskier said:


> ADHD....isn't that a trail at Killington?



Pico


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 4, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> Pico



It's part of the Interconnect.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 4, 2010)

I used to play connect four when I was a child in the old school days of rackin staircase bump lines at the beloved institution of killington and trl while my grandma bought everyone lox and bagels and lots of sweet and low from her purse, her gray purse, not her grey purse. rack it.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 4, 2010)

....and back to your regular scheduled program.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 4, 2010)

*weeeeeeeeeeeee hhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

:-D:-D


----------



## Glenn (Aug 5, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> :-D:-D



ive had to weer shorts latelee becuz it's been warm. there arent many fruit trees to proon in brownsville because of all the gunfire. Speaking of, i can only imagine what itz like to fite a fire in this heat weather. :argue::angry:


----------



## billski (Aug 5, 2010)

I think rabbits have right of way


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 5, 2010)

billski said:


> I think rabbits have right of way



I think that guy's talking on his cell phone. That's why you shouldn't talk and drive- you might hit a rhino.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 5, 2010)

billski said:


> I think rabbits have right of way



But in the old country grandma would make 151 mojitos and then leave the institution to pound the staircases before eating pickled cabbage


----------



## billski (Aug 5, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I think that guy's talking on his cell phone. That's why you shouldn't talk and drive- you might hit a rhino.



FINALLY!  people are starting to understand the warnings!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 5, 2010)

drjeff said:


> But in the old country grandma would make 151 mojitos and then leave the institution to pound the staircases before eating pickled cabbage



Pickled cabbage gives me egg farts


----------



## billski (Aug 5, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Pickled cabbage gives me egg farts



/SERIOUS
hey, lay off that stuff man or I'll have to report you to Thad Allen.  This explains the intolerable heat around here.
/UNSERIOUS


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 5, 2010)

rhinos were in the ghetto in poland but starved to death because people ate all their food and they didnt know how to get in line to get more food in the ghetto but they drank mohitos with my grandmother yetta


----------



## billski (Aug 5, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> rhinos were in the ghetto in poland but starved to death because people ate all their food and they didnt know how to get in line to get more food in the ghetto but they drank mohitos with my grandmother yetta



Eye didn't nose that


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 5, 2010)

I like to go fishing because monkeys have hair.  My beloved grandmother was actually a retarded fish-frog that liked to have relations with the squirrel monkeys of my beloved brownsville.  Now I'm going to insert a random year followed by a few exclamation points to underline how important the year my mother, the spawn of a squirrel monkey and retarded fish frog first walked upright in 1942BC!!!!


----------



## billski (Aug 5, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> I like to go fishing because monkeys have hair.  My beloved grandmother was actually a retarded fish-frog that liked to have relations with the squirrel monkeys of my beloved brownsville.  Now I'm going to insert a random year followed by a few exclamation points to underline how important the year my mother, the spawn of a squirrel monkey and retarded fish frog first walked upright in 1942BC!!!!



I am fairly certain that sharks evolved before monkeys, which explains why hawking goats teeth became so popular in 1544AD!!!.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 5, 2010)

i have hair there is hair at the gym when i rack it old school on the staircases but not before my beloved mohitos are served by rhinos who also rack it


----------



## Glenn (Aug 5, 2010)

:argue::argue:





NYDrew said:


> I like to go fishing because monkeys have hair.  My beloved grandmother was actually a retarded fish-frog that liked to have relations with the squirrel monkeys of my beloved brownsville.  Now I'm going to insert a random year followed by a few exclamation points to underline how important the year my mother, the spawn of a squirrel monkey and retarded fish frog first walked upright in 1942BC!!!!




that quote made me lol. like others have said, texting can be dangerous...but loling can make you silly too. i used to get soda from sal's place down the road. now the only thing they sell there is crack. :-x:angry::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> :argue::argue:
> 
> 
> that quote made me lol. like others have said, texting can be dangerous...but loling can make you silly too. i used to get soda from sal's place down the road. now the only thing they sell there is crack. :-x:angry::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## Glenn (Aug 5, 2010)

sal had the finest selction of cherry soda. he was too pour for real cherries thow...he had to make his own out of moldy strawberries. my grandparents were pour too. the first time i road a horse was in the medowlands in downtown newjersey. i was 7 and 45 days owld.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Marc (Aug 5, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> If u r in a parking lot & u r backing out of a parking spcae who has the right of way? the vehicle backing out or the vehicle driving in the parking lot? is there a right of way or is it just courteous for the car driving in the parking lot to stop? just curious!!



I do.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 5, 2010)

Marc said:


> I do.



But that's just in general, right? Not really specific to a parking lot?


----------



## Marc (Aug 5, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> But that's just in general, right? Not really specific to a parking lot?



It's all the time.  I just assumed everyone knew that already though.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 5, 2010)

Marc said:


> It's all the time.  I just assumed everyone knew that already though.



You know what happens when you assume...


----------



## Marc (Aug 5, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> You know what happens when you assume...



I mostly just don't worry about it.  That's clearly other people's problem.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 5, 2010)

i like wakeboardmommy but not as much as i like rackin it old school but more than i like mowhitos but less than i like head but more than i like skiing in maine but less than i like the ghetto where my grandma used to eat rhino tacos but i really do like wakeboardmommy cause shes hot


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 5, 2010)

Is this thing on?


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 5, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> i like wakeboardmommy but not as much as i like rackin it old school but more than i like mowhitos but less than i like head but more than i like skiing in maine but less than i like the ghetto where my grandma used to eat rhino tacos but i really do like wakeboardmommy cause shes hot


----------



## Glenn (Aug 5, 2010)

sometimes I think that blackphantom grew up in brownville to. but he has a boston accent sometimes to confuse ppl. I wanna say he was having moghittos the other night too. my grandfather got mad at me when i didn't do well on my math qwiz. i had to memorize the number of dogs that walked by our beloved sidewalk. He then made me clean up all the poop. Maybe I should have called NYdrews dog to help.


----------



## billski (Aug 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> sometimes I think that blackphantom grew up in brownville to. but he has a boston accent sometimes to confuse ppl. I wanna say he was having moghittos the other night too. my grandfather got mad at me when i didn't do well on my math qwiz. i had to memorize the number of dogs that walked by our beloved sidewalk. He then made me clean up all the poop. Maybe I should have called NYdrews dog to help.



uh this is getting deeeeeep




da man says... wut wud mama do?


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> sometimes I think that blackphantom grew up in brownville to. but he has a boston accent sometimes to confuse ppl. I wanna say he was having moghittos the other night too. my grandfather got mad at me when i didn't do well on my math qwiz. i had to memorize the number of dogs that walked by our beloved sidewalk. He then made me clean up all the poop. Maybe I should have called NYdrews dog to help.
> ]


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry man, I belove you and all, but my beloved shea, who loved to eat her beloved poop is in my beloved parents beloved backyard underneath as much beloved dirt that I could belovingly dig in the middle of my beloved winter.

Next time perhaps you should pick up some ash trays and sort of clam them in your hands to help pick it up.  If the stench bothers you, you can drink 151 mojhitos to dull you senses.  Two or three of those and you might just belove picking up shea's beloved poop meals.

When your done, you can have one of BB's beloved woman-bear-pig groupies give you a rub down.  He might sue you for ruining his last chances of ever getting laid, but hey....isn't it worth risking the possibility that he might penetrate you with a wireless mouse?



Glenn said:


> sometimes I think that blackphantom grew up in brownville to. but he has a boston accent sometimes to confuse ppl. I wanna say he was having moghittos the other night too. my grandfather got mad at me when i didn't do well on my math qwiz. i had to memorize the number of dogs that walked by our beloved sidewalk. He then made me clean up all the poop. Maybe I should have called NYdrews dog to help.


----------



## marcski (Aug 5, 2010)

Threads like this from BB, really make me yearn for the days of GSS...and even before him too....

:-o:-o


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 5, 2010)

*another good one....*

two broads in SUVs trying to back up in parking stalls a delivery guy is driving by....both start honking & screaming at the delivery truck....the guy gets out of truck to get an explanation....both women scream & curse at the poor guy....he finally tells them to screw off when a local cop happens to come in for a coffee....to be continued....


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 5, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> two broads in SUVs trying to back up in parking stalls a delivery guy is driving by....both start honking & screaming at the delivery truck....the guy gets out of truck to get an explanation....both women scream & curse at the poor guy....he finally tells them to screw off when a local cop happens to come in for a coffee....to be continued....



NOOOOO!!!!!  Don't keep s in suspense! Please, for the love of Mike, finish the story! We have to know!


----------

